# Follow Us On Facebook and Win Free Stuff



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

So this year we have decided to run multiple contests throughout the year in which we will be giving away free stuff! What sort of free stuff? Well anything from shirts to engine internals, and the free products will be from manufactures such as Integrated Engineering, Forge Motorsport, Bluewater Performance, United Motorsport, and many more. This is a great way to win that part you have been wanting for a while but just can't afford. The rules will be simple. 

*First* Like our *Facebook Page* 

*Second* Anytime a contest is about to begin we will post up the next free product and all you have to do is like the product and if you miss it the first time don't worry. We will post it multiple times throughout the month. :thumbup: 

Examples of some of the freebies coming up are 

Wheel Spacers 










2.5L Oil Cooler Plates 










2.0T Forge DV 










24V SAI Block Off Plates 










plus many more! 

*Third* Win! 


and as always, thanks for the continued support!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Just an FYI we will be giving away the first freebie which will be a set of wheel spacers with bolts once we have reached 1000 fans. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

First free item is currently up on our Facebook page :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Sweeeeeeet. Everybody loves free stuff!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

And the winner is..... Westin Ross! Westin owns a 2003 VW GTI 20th AE and will be picking up a set of 16mm spacers. Thanks again to everyone that entered and stay tuned. We had such a great response to the wheel spacers that we are going to give another set away really soon!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

2.5L Oil Cooler Plates up next?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Boxed up the free spacers today along with some other freebies. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> 2.5L Oil Cooler Plates up next?


They might be up next! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Alright the next item coming up is for all of our 24V 2.8L and R32 fans!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Latest free item is up on the FB page


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Please help us get to our goal of 2000 fans by the end of next week! If we meet that goal then we will be giving away another set of wheel spacers.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Last chance to win this item is today and up right now!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

And the winner of the IE 24V SAI block off plate was, Devin Adkins!!! Thanks again to everyone that participated! Below is a pic of Devin's car.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

More free stuff coming....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Latest Freebie is up on Facebook. :thumbup:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

You got a like from me 


I have just been looking at your pictures on facebook..... Amazing work :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Last chance to win and the winner will be announced tomorrow afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I won! I won! Awesome! Hey guys huge thanks for the prize! External oil cooler for my turbo rabbit!? Couldn't be happier! Blue water performance gets mad props from me!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Almost Monday! :laugh:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Never FB'd before, till now: Liked


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Well we are finally all moved into our new facility. Now time for some more freebies. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Latest freebie is up on Facebook. Its an FSI/TSI Forge Blow Off Valve Kit


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Another chance to win up right now!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Last chance today to win is up!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Our last winner of the Forge FSI/TSI BOV is Naima Nawabi. Congratulations and thanks again to everyone that participated! http://www.facebook.com/nawabi :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome.! 

i keep thinking that on "the next" sorting i'll win something.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Hump Day!! How would everyone feel about our next giveaway being a 1.8T IE Billet Fuel Rail????????????

Avail in RED BLACK Or RAW finish


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Happy Hump Day!! How would everyone feel about our next giveaway being a 1.8T IE Billet Fuel Rail????????????
> 
> Avail in RED BLACK Or RAW finish
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

mldouthi said:


> Not to good in this thread. Considering we all have 2.5s
> 
> If it were a 1.8 or 2.5 fuel rail I would feel great about your next giveaway.


Haha touche!! Well keep an eye out, we havent made a decision on what were giving away... always open for ideas too!


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Haha touche!! Well keep an eye out, we havent made a decision on what were giving away... always open for ideas too!


This is my idea.



> If it were a 1.8 or 2.5 fuel rail I would feel great about your next giveaway.



If a part is made for more than one engine let the winner choose.




Will you all be at SoWo?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy hump day!! :laugh:​*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

_Happy Saturday!! :wave:_​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

eace:*Happy Memorial Day!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*How's everyone's Wednesday going?? Who's coming to Wuste?? :thumbup::thumbup:​*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Latest freebie is up on Facebook!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave::wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

*FV-QR*

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

​*Happy Hump Day Bump! *


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump Bump for Monday*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Friday!! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*:wave: Morning bump!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*:beer:Happy Hump Day Bump!:beer:*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

*Bump! :beer:​*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Saturday Bump!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*!!Saturday BUMP!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*5% off Friday!! Now offering 5% off ANY order if placed before midnight on Saturday 8/4/2012. * 

Must place order with Hollywood either with a PM on Vortex OR email: [email protected] 

*Discount will not be given in the online store.*​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy Thursday!! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Friday Bump!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

_Looking for feedback, 

If you got to decide a special for Bluewater Performance to run- 
what would it be?? 

Looking for creative ideas. 

Happy Friday Everyone!!_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Bump Everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Monday!:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy weekend Bump!! :beer::beer:*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Everyone! 

Be sure to check out our website 
www.bwperformance.com 
And Like us on Facebook 

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:Happy Friday Bump Everyone!! :wave:


----------



## travis.rudd (Aug 4, 2011)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------

